# Yet another first time bacon thread - New pictures 4/12/14



## talan64 (Apr 5, 2014)

With all the first time bacon posts I see on here (and the veterans bacon posts). I decided I needed to try it out.  I've made Canadian Bacon, and Buck Board Bacon, so it's not like I'm a complete noob to bacon, but this time I needed to do "real" bacon, with some belly.

I went in on 1/3 of a case of belly with a couple friends and ended up with a strip and a half.  I cut them up to give me 6 nice "workable" pieces. 3 in the freezer (just in case I screwed up the first batch), and 3 went in Pop's brine. (sorry no early pictures).

I pulled it out of Pop's brine on Thursday evening after 13 days, did a quick test fry to make sure it was not too salty, and thought it was perfect, (I had cut the salt to 3/4 cup).

First thing this morning I fired up the Treager, to warm it up, as it is a little cooler that I would have liked today (rain, rain, rain). Shut the Treager down, as the plan is not to "hot" smoke it.

Laid out the 3 slabs and fired up the A-Maze-N dust smoker filled with apple dust, lit from both sides.

Here are a few pics of them in the smoker with about half if the first rows of dust gone:













20140405_123236.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 5, 2014






I will post more pictures as the process progresses.

The plan is to burn the A-Maze-N 2x, then pull and wrap to let it mellow a couple days.

Fortunately, I have 2 lbs of my last batch of buck board left, so I won't be tempted to bad, and should be able to leave it alone until it rest/mellows.

Stay tuned for more pictures later!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2014)

Lookin' like bacon to me....   Thumbs Up ...


----------



## talan64 (Apr 5, 2014)

So after 10 hrs of cold smoke, they are out of the smoker.













20140405_204304.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 5, 2014


















20140405_204327.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 5, 2014






Now wrapped and off to the fridge to set, and mellow for a few days.













20140405_204444.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 5, 2014






More pictures to come!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Pretty soon you'll have BACON!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 6, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very good BACON!!!


----------



## talan64 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I know it smelled wonderful when I pulled it out, my wife was ready for me to slice it right away.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I know it smelled wonderful when I pulled it out, my wife was ready for me to slice it right away.


You didn't slice it all though did you?


----------



## talan64 (Apr 6, 2014)

I actually did not slice any of it.  I wrapped it tight in plastic wrap, and am going to leave it in the fridge for at least 4-5 days, before slicing.  I'm going to try to push it out to next weekend, but every time I open that fridge my mouth waters.  I want to slice it up fresh for next Saturdays breakfast.

tick tock....see if I can wait.

I did take out a package of my buck board bacon, to have this week if the temptation gets too great, but that was dry cured, and a little too salty....I must resist!


----------



## smoking b (Apr 6, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> I actually did not slice any of it.  I wrapped it tight in plastic wrap, and am going to leave it in the fridge for at least 4-5 days, before slicing.  I'm going to try to push it out to next weekend, but every time I open that fridge my mouth waters.  I want to slice it up fresh for next Saturdays breakfast.
> 
> tick tock....see if I can wait.
> 
> I did take out a package of my buck board bacon, to have this week if the temptation gets too great, but that was dry cured, and a little too salty....I must resist!


Good deal - it will be much better if you wait a few days. Good luck with your wait!


----------



## talan64 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I made it through the week without slicing the bacon up.  But had plenty of time today.

Sliced it all up and got 4 nice 1lb packs for the freezer.













20140412_163030.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 12, 2014


















20140412_163055.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 12, 2014






These 4 are "teaser" packs for a couple colleagues @ work.  6 slices in each, just enough to get a taste for it:













20140412_172045.jpg



__ talan64
__ Apr 12, 2014






Thanks for looking.

Happy smokin'


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like great bacon.

I am putting some in the cure next weekend.


----------



## diamondmarco (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the great pics of your bacon. They do so much more than a verbal description. Now, where did I put that pork belly?


----------



## smokeusum (Apr 13, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> Well I made it through the week without slicing the bacon up.  But had plenty of time today.
> 
> Sliced it all up and got 4 nice 1lb packs for the freezer.
> 
> ...



Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! I love bacon, but I really don't have the patience to try it!

However, I did make this last night:












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Apr 13, 2014





That's right, a bacon vodka Bloody Mary!!! It was perfect!


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 13, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> Well I made it through the week without slicing the bacon up.  But had plenty of time today.
> 
> Sliced it all up and got 4 nice 1lb packs for the freezer.
> 
> ...



Now that is some great looking bacon. I'm gonna take a shot at this in the near future also. What did you have to give per pound?


----------



## talan64 (Apr 13, 2014)

I ended up paying $3.25 /lb


----------



## smokeusum (Apr 13, 2014)

Talan64 said:


> I ended up paying $3.25 /lb


Nice!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks really nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful bacon, and very very very well done. LOL.... you are a tease with those six packs.

I don't think there is a better thrill in smoking than smelling the bacon smoking. I don't know why, maybe the patience required for the cure, the mastery required to smoke, or again waiting for it to mellow in the reefer. Me, I think it was because of all that wonderful smoke. I don't know, but whatever it is, its totally awesome! Think about it, its just the belly fat left in a bucket of water then dried and smoked. It doesn't even sound to appetizing when you think of fat sitting around for 2 weeks!

There is no finer smell.

Great job congrats!


----------

